# Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

I don't have alot of time to work on these so it will def be a month or so before I post again. I am using 90mm Hella projectors...........right now these will not go right in due to clearance problems...........I'll keep posting with updates as I progress and try to document the whole thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

keep us updated i have been looking to do this. TTT


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Do you have pics of when you opened the headlights??


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (Cullen)*

Cullen- I will try to get a digital cam and document this project from start to finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I will open the other light when I bring the other closer to completion.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cullen- I will try to get a digital cam and document this project from start to finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I will open the other light when I bring the other closer to completion.







[HR][/HR]​PERFECT!!


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (Cullen)*

Ah, I wanted to do that too...
Have you thought of what to use as a shroud yet? Also, what do you mean by not enough clearance?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (SiDeeFung)*

SiDeeFung- 
The 90mm projectors will fit -but its tight.......
I'm hoping to mount the projector so it extends forward>>>
semi-close to the glass cover.
This will give enough clearance to be able to AIM the light and also enable the back cover to snap back in place and seal the housing........
As far as using a shroud around the projector....I might just use a flat piece of hard plastic to block off the gap around the projector-OR-shoot for something along the lines of the MK4 HID design.....(kinda a taper around the projector)......
I found some possible solutions with PVC 3" or 4" block off end caps found at Home Depot......








The end result might require a smoked (painted black) look but I would like to try to keep it chrome.............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MBlack VR6 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Nice work man I always want to do this mod
keep me update


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (MBlack VR6)*

interesting...


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

16v...can you measure for me the diameter of the original MK4 low beam? I may have something that you can use to shroud the projector with.
Did you have any luck with the clearance problem yet?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (SiDeeFung)*

SiDeeFung-
The low beam is not a perfect circle-but it's about 12.5 cm x 11.5 cm approx.
What did you have in mind for a shroud???
About the clearance----I have'nt had time to work on them...


----------



## GTIMAN99 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

I too am planning to do the same thing... i am using projectors from an S4, with the hids...I have a few ideas, but I want to be sure how I am going to do it before I begin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (GTIMAN99)*

You could try to make BMW E46 covers work, somehow.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Someone just hooked me up with the link to this thread. I am sitting on the parts to do the same conversion and am concerned with the difficulty of this. Is it worth it? Please post updated pics and info soon or shoot me an email to further discuss.
Thanks!
GS


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (Cullen)*

Cullen, 
Have you heard from him since? I am trying to accomplish the same conversion and am eager to discuss any info about it.
Let me know!
GS


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*










-I've seperated the reflector from the plastic housing of a 90mm Hella projector
-Consists of sandwiched 3/4" MDF (med.-density-fiberboard) with polyurethane glue
-used 36 sandpaper on a sanding block
-not quite right .........I have to make the surround smaller -to clear the glass...
meanwhile









[/IMG] 


[Modified by 16vPowers, 11:34 PM 8-15-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Keep us posted dude.
Looks good so far.
Later,
My MK4 looks are sitting in my garage awaiting a similar conversion...
either that or buy the MK4 OEM HID's and try and retrofit that entire assembly in the MK4Looks assembly.
Later dude.
see ya around town


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

i am goingo to try to take the projector from my dual rounds (the entire thing, lense and projo), and fit it inot the housing from the mkivs. i may have to make a new mount inside the housing with fiberglass (carbon fiber?). I am going to gut the mkiv interior, and i will probably have to make a new seal to close it, but i should com eout pretty cool. i am starting the project this weekend. 
Sean


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (veedubb8)*

Remember to post pics for the rest of us.
Thanks!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Remember to post pics for the rest of us.
Thanks![HR][/HR]​Definitely, Cause I'm up for this project too...
Only I wanna do it with S4/A4 HID projectors...
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Remember to post pics for the rest of us.
Thanks!
Definitely, Cause I'm up for this project too...
Only I wanna do it with S4/A4 HID projectors...
Later,[HR][/HR]​Nater, where can I find S4/H4 projectors and maybe the HID componenets with bulbs.....for a good price?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Nater, where can I find S4/H4 projectors and maybe the HID componenets with bulbs.....for a good price?







[HR][/HR]​Go to the Philips lighting forum. Someone posted a set for sale earlier this week (maybe 8/14 or 8/15?).
Ahhhh, let me find the addy for ya...hold on....
Here ya go:
http://www.lighting.philips.com/forum/forum_6/wwwforum.cgi?maxmesgs=100
Browse and enjoy!!!!
I'm not ready to buy them so go ahead and make him an offer. i think he's asking like $150 (which IMO is a steal).
Later,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Remember to post pics for the rest of us.
Thanks!
Definitely, Cause I'm up for this project too...
Only I wanna do it with S4/A4 HID projectors...
[HR][/HR]​Someone was just selling them here!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Thanks Nater! I'll check this out soon!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

This would've been a hot conversion if I could have accomplished it. I'm selling my parts to do this, if you guys know anyone that wants them.
thx!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This would've been a hot conversion if I could have accomplished it. I'm selling my parts to do this, if you guys know anyone that wants them.
thx![HR][/HR]​














Ahhhh, did you say SELL and HID in the same sentance??? uh heh!
What exactly are you selling????
What did you end up getting that you aren't using anymore???
Let me know. I could be interested.
Why are you not completing this? Help? Why?
Thanks bro!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Well, I'm selling the MK4 look clears and the Hella smoked projectors that I bough NEW! I don't want to destroy these parts, so I might as welll sell them. Maybe someone else could do the conversion succesfully. I just don't want the money I spent to go to waste.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

this is cool


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

gsantelli,
You want to buy my Hella Dual Round Projectors (only the projectors) with HID bulbs in them? 
All you'll need is an LVQ-212-300 ballast for each side and you'll be up and running
with HID's. 
All you really need to do is pull out the existing projectors and swap mine in.
Or if you want, you can buy just my bulbs.
performance-cafe.com sells Philips lvq-212-300 ballasts for $105/each.
Hmmmmm....
Or I can help you with a true xenon projector conversion one day if you want...
How far is yonkers from Philly? 2 hrs?


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

hey, are you selling your hella rounds with the hid projos? i am interested in them if you are. i have the smoked sitting in a box, i wanted to wait to install them unitl i got the hid projos..... thanks man
sean


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (veedubb8)*

I'm holding on to my Bimmer HID projectors that are in the dual rounds.
What I do have is HID bulbs (H1) in my original Dual Round Halogen projectors taht I'm trying to unload. 
I'll sell you just the bulbs if you want them...you'll need Philips LVQ-212-300 ballasts to go with them tho.
Later,
quote:[HR][/HR]hey, are you selling your hella rounds with the hid projos? i am interested in them if you are. i have the smoked sitting in a box, i wanted to wait to install them unitl i got the hid projos..... thanks man
sean
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]gsantelli,
You want to buy my Hella Dual Round Projectors (only the projectors) with HID bulbs in them? 
All you'll need is an LVQ-212-300 ballast for each side and you'll be up and running
with HID's. 
All you really need to do is pull out the existing projectors and swap mine in.
Or if you want, you can buy just my bulbs.
performance-cafe.com sells Philips lvq-212-300 ballasts for $105/each.
Hmmmmm....
Or I can help you with a true xenon projector conversion one day if you want...
How far is yonkers from Philly? 2 hrs?[HR][/HR]​I wasn't aware that you could buy ballasts seperately........interesting bit of info.








I already ordered the H7 kit from Autolamps....should be at my house 2nite. I need to sell the Mk4 clears and the smoked projectors....need the money bad!
Yonkers is like 3 or 4 hours away I think. My cousin lives in Annville, PA and when I drove to his house, it took me 3 hours.
Thanks for the offer......but I think I better stop spending so much money on the Jetta and concentrate more on saving!
Talk to ya later!


[Modified by gsantelli, 8:09 AM 9-10-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

I've been spending too much also!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey there! Any updates on this project yet? I am very interested to see how it comes out. 
Please post an update or pics!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

Hey!
Well I do have pics of a newer version....but I don't have them on a disc as of yet...
I also want to change the current version a little and add some notches...
it's "a work in progress" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will try to get them together in a week or two or three














.
-tom


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Fair enough.....you can't rush art!!
Keep us posted!
GS Audio


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

Just checkin in to see how the conversion is coming along......


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just checkin in to see how the conversion is coming along......







[HR][/HR]​Yea, I keep thinking about that one...
You alive????
I saw those nice pics you posted like forever ago...You gotta show us what you got so far!!!! 
It was a nice-looking project. I'm right down the street from ya man...let's get together sometime; I'd like to see what you have. Plus, I'd be happy to help you man!!!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Sup Nater! Yeah, help our friend finish this project so I can envy him!!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sup Nater! Yeah, help our friend finish this project so I can envy him!!!!














[HR][/HR]​I will if I can..







I've got no probs with that!!!! I live like 10 mins from him...
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Hey Nater, did you ever get those eye lids off for me?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Nater, did you ever get those eye lids off for me?







[HR][/HR]​Oh yea, thanks for reminding me...I tried to pull them off about a month ago (how did I forget to tell you? damn!) and they just would not budge!!!!
The glue that I used to install them is so damn strong that I don't know if I could get them off w/o destroying the glass...
I'm sorry. If I get them off you are the first person to get an email from me.
Like I said, i'll send 'em to you at no charge...
I'll try some solvents next time but I'd say that it's not a possibility to get these off.
Man, I'm sorry for forgetting.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Nater, did you ever get those eye lids off for me?








Oh yea, thanks for reminding me...I tried to pull them off about a month ago (how did I forget to tell you? damn!) and they just would not budge!!!!
The glue that I used to install them is so damn strong that I don't know if I could get them off w/o destroying the glass...
I'm sorry. If I get them off you are the first person to get an email from me.
Like I said, i'll send 'em to you at no charge...
I'll try some solvents next time but I'd say that it's not a possibility to get these off.
Man, I'm sorry for forgetting.
Later,[HR][/HR]​ *No prob......if they come off, fine....if not don't worry about it. Thx!!!*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

Hey Tom.......what's up with the conversion? We all hope you will pull off what Hella should have done from the beginning! 
Please give us an update......and maybe some new, better pics! If getting big pics on this post is a problem, email them to myself or Nater.....I'm sure there will be no problem hosting them on our end.
Later dude!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Tom.......what's up with the conversion? We all hope you will pull off what Hella should have done from the beginning! 
Please give us an update......and maybe some new, better pics! If getting big pics on this post is a problem, email them to myself or Nater.....I'm sure there will be no problem hosting them on our end.
Later dude!







[HR][/HR]​If he's not going into the lighting forum when he gets on vortex then w/o the search function (mytopics) working he'll never know we're asking him...
maybe we'll try again when search is back up...
I'm thinking of doing what he's doing with my MK4-looks. I've got the HDR projectors and may just do what Ian did as far as modifying the shield.
Later,


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

nater,gsantelli Hey!







Sorry I haven't posted anything recently..... I haven't had any extra time to work on these lights...
and the pics I have are on a roll of film yet......
give me a few weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will get my arse in gear and get these together







......


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey Nater, you got a digi cam to take some pics when Tom is ready? That way we can get clear pics instead of scanned photos..........


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Nater, you got a digi cam to take some pics when Tom is ready? That way we can get clear pics instead of scanned photos..........







[HR][/HR]​No digi cam here...I outta have one since I can post pics on my website but I keep spending my money on my car-not cameras!
Sorry.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Nater, you got a digi cam to take some pics when Tom is ready? That way we can get clear pics instead of scanned photos..........







[HR][/HR]​Oh, I get it. I see you have a digi cam for sale, hehe...








Nice try tho, my friend!








Later,


----------



## VR6 VeNtO OnE 39 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

I have been following this thread since it started...what is going on over here?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (VR6 VeNtO OnE 39)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have been following this thread since it started...what is going on over here? [HR][/HR]​Apparently nothing. I think 16VPowers has stalled out on this project.
I think he posted on another thread a day or two back and said something like "when I get it done" or something...obviously referring to this thread.
Anyway,
I'd be working on that everyday if I had a project in the works like he did.
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey Tom.........any "good" news for us??? How are the lights coming along??


----------



## VR6 VeNtO OnE 39 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

I really wanna see this done, b/c I will start on mine asap. Otherwise I dunno if HIDs in the MKIV looks are worth it.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (VR6 VeNtO OnE 39)*

Yeah I am still at it .....the concept is there and I basically have what I want......... but the fine tuning is still in progress..... bear with me I know this is taking too long.....


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey Tom, don't worry about it.......although I've been quite pushy with this thread.....we are all just really excited about seeing this thing completed!!!
Just think, you'll be the first to do it!!!! Take your time so it come sout good......but hurry!!!! LOL!!!
Later!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Tom, don't worry about it.......although I've been quite pushy with this thread.....we are all just really excited about seeing this thing completed!!!
Just think, you'll be the first to do it!!!! Take your time so it come sout good......but hurry!!!! LOL!!!
Later!!







[HR][/HR]​Yea dude. Hurry. Cause my MK4-looks are laying in my garage collecting dust and so are my HDR projectors...
I walked in the garage the other day and noticed the projectors were closer to the MK4-looks than the time prior. 
Seems that they are inching their way closer to each other...
as if they are begging to be retrofitted and brought together...
So...
I'm sneaking up on you here, dude.
Plus, I don't care much about my MK4-looks cause I've fallen in love with my projectors so I just may go crazy and try some crazy stuff with those things...
Later,


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Just wait......these will be so so fresh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

I sure hope so.......I'll have to go and buy another pair of projectors and another set of MK4 looks then!!!!


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

.


[Modified by bobby_t1, 2:39 PM 12-9-2002]


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (bobby_t1)*

bump because i'm interested in this too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (bobby_t1)*

WOW!!! 4 days went by and I wasn't the first to BUMP this.........


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey Tom.........you gonna hook us up for Christmas with finished pics of the MK4 look projectors.....the FIRST of its kind?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Tom.........you gonna hook us up for Christmas with finished pics of the MK4 look projectors.....the FIRST of its kind?







[HR][/HR]​Heh!
Later,


----------



## VR6 VeNtO OnE 39 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Please....screw my two front teeth...I need projectors in MKIVs.










[Modified by VR6 VeNtO OnE 39, 2:30 AM 12-13-2002]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (VR6 VeNtO OnE 39)*

i've got some mk4-looks just wasting space in my garage and if I weren't so lazy I'd try to do something like this...
Maybe I'll get started on it this weekend. I've got Hella Dual Round Projectors that I can throw in there but I'm willing to take contributions to my cause...
Audi a4 projectors, anyone?
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Yo Nater.....hit me up in IM......that guy from yesterday......they were sold. I need to get this project going.....should have never sold my parts......I knew I would regret this!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yo Nater.....hit me up in IM......that guy from yesterday......they were sold. I need to get this project going.....should have never sold my parts......I knew I would regret this!!![HR][/HR]​
Yea, you slowpoke.
You gotta get your poop together!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Well, its been 8 days.....just checking in again....LOL!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, its been 8 days.....just checking in again....LOL!!!







[HR][/HR]​Is it your mission in life to keep this thread going for the longest ever!








If we could only get others to chime back in on this thread we could make it last forever but it would never be the BIGGEST thread. Like that high altitude vortech s/c thread in FI. Like 45000 views and like 2600 posts and like 30pages...or something like that...
Now, that's a long thread! but back OT, when you gonna start working on these lights again????
Later,


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Bump cause I have been watching too!








Mike


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (bLaCkVr6GtI99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bump cause I have been watching too!








Mike[HR][/HR]​The few of us that ARE watching this can't wait to see a finished product!!!!!


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Huh?















Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey man.......any news yet?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey man.......any news yet?[HR][/HR]​Yea, the news is it's not quite finished yet. Heh.








Later


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey man.......any news yet?
Yea, the news is it's not quite finished yet. Heh.








Later[HR][/HR]​LOL!!!!


----------



## VR6 VeNtO OnE 39 (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

Any news?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (VR6 VeNtO OnE 39)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any news?[HR][/HR]​LOL......good one!!! I think Xmas '03 will come before that!


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

ok, i've been off the Vortex for a few months, but this thread is pretty interesting. Is this look like what 16VPowers is going for:








Don't know who's that is, just something that was in my archive.
-Costas


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (98GTi-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ok, i've been off the Vortex for a few months, but this thread is pretty interesting. Is this look like what 16VPowers is going for:








Don't know who's that is, just something that was in my archive.
-Costas[HR][/HR]​That car was at Waterfest 2002.......looks like MK4 look clears with the turn and reflector removed......right? Nater or Sean, any opinion on this?
Also, I could do without the angel eyes......save them for the BMW's!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

I think that's sick as fawk and he needs to be bumped off so I can have those lights.


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (germanrox)*

it almost looks like he's just using the mkIV look cover and made an entirely new housing with projector in it from scratch.
-Costas


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (98GTi-VR6)*

those lights are insane.........I saw those up close at waterfest
That guy took the shroud along with the E39 series projector and highbeam assembly......then grafted them to the MK4 looks reflector















then he sawed the back of the MK4 look housing off..... then grafted the back of the 5 series housing on!







way








pimp


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

WAY TOO MUCH work......look pretty good, but too difficult for me to tackle. I think the MK4 look deal you have going here is a more OEM look and approach to accomplishing the same thing. 
Yeah, I'm jealous!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

BUMP so Sean can see this......


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I HATE boarding in the rain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (germanrox)*

bump for the cause http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey Tom....can you email me the 2 color pics in the first post on this thread???? Preferably in HIGH-RES format.
Thx!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Tom....can you email me the 2 color pics in the first post on this thread???? Preferably in HIGH-RES format.
Thx![HR][/HR]​Heh!








Later,


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

Ok I'll get a friend to scan the lastest pic tomorrow and try to get it up that night....


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Ok....but if the pic is too big, email it to me!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok I'll get a friend to scan the lastest pic tomorrow and try to get it up that night....[HR][/HR]​sweeeet.
If you want someone to buy your half-finished project I'm game!!!!
Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sweeeet.
If you want someone to buy your half-finished project I'm game!!!!
Later,[HR][/HR]​Hey Nater.........chill, I got firts dibs on them already!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Hey Nater.........chill, I got firts dibs on them already!!!







[HR][/HR]​damn boyee...
No prob. I'm all talk no action anyway.
Until I got cash to throw around I dunno if I wanna get involved in this since I already have HID's.
Hmmm, or do I?








Later,


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (nater)*

dude I am finishing these if it kills me
I'm still waiting on a hook up on the scanner..........for pics
till then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

BUMP.....just to keep this local!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Hey Tom.....looks like you have a competitor doing this mod.....and coming close to completing it.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (16vPowers)*

Well.....I haven't BUMPED this one in a while.......how's evrything coming along???


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roto-Zip bit and MK4 look Lights(pics) stage 1 (gsantelli)*

in holding pattern for the time being..............workin on MK4 lights for now....


----------

